# Mehrere Fragen zum Anschluss des Corsair H100 am Gigabyte X79-UD5



## tso92 (11. Dezember 2011)

gudde, 

also ich habe eine Frage kann ich 4  Be quiet (am H100) lüfter am CPU PMW auf dem Mobo anschließen ?? ( mit 3 Y-Adapter oder ziehen die zuviel Strom ?? ) 
das kann man nirgends nachlesen 
die lüfter solltens werden          Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 120mm


ps die Lüfter sind noch nicht gekauft : Verbesserungsvorschläge zu anderen Lüftern nehme ich gerne an ( also 4 Stück brauche ich, nicht über 20-25 db (A) laut und nach möglichkeit unter 45 €...... +- 5€ könnt ich auch noch leben ...... Led ist mir egal, aber wenn es gute mit leds gibt dann in rot  und eine hohe zuverlässigkeit sowie ein hoher luftstrm wäre auch sehr angebracht 

danke vorab hoffe auf viele Antworten bzw. Ratschläge ^^


----------



## <BaSh> (11. Dezember 2011)

Solche Fragen gehören hier hin.
Aber um deine Fragen zu beantworten. Ich würde keine 4 Lüfter an dein MB anschließen.
Außerdem würde ich die BeQuiet USC gegen Noiseblocker PL2 oder wenn es teurer sein darf gegen 2x Noiseblocker Multiframe.


----------



## Soldat0815 (11. Dezember 2011)

Würde max. 2 Lüfter an einem Lüfterausgang am Mainboard anschließen, aber du hast ja normalerweiße mehr Anschlüsse also sollte das gehen.


----------



## tso92 (11. Dezember 2011)

soldat0815 danke aber meine frage lautete ob ich alle 4 an den cpu fan pmw anschließen kann ??? das möchte ich da ich der meinung bin gelesen zu haben dass das mainboard die lüfter alleine steuert wenn die cpu temperaturen ansteigen oder etwa doch net ??

wenn ich 4 lüfter habe brauche ich 3 Y adapter um alle 4 an einen anschluss zu bringen !! das war meine überlegung


----------



## Soldat0815 (11. Dezember 2011)

Schau mal in die Anleitung deines Mainboards ob da die maximale erlaubte Last angegeben ist.
Die Corsair H100 kann doch bis zu 4Lüfter regeln, dann lass die das machen, die Regelt das über die Wassertemp die ja auch steigt wenn die CPU-Temp steigt.


----------



## tso92 (12. Dezember 2011)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Schau mal in die Anleitung deines Mainboards ob da die maximale erlaubte Last angegeben ist.
> Die Corsair H100 kann doch bis zu 4Lüfter regeln, dann lass die das machen, die Regelt das über die Wassertemp die ja auch steigt wenn die CPU-Temp steigt.


 
stimmt jaaa habe ich net beachtet  bzw vergessen danke


----------

